# Mercedes S63 AMG 2009



## S.J. (Jun 15, 2012)

*Specifications:
*
V8
6.2litre
525hp
630Nm
2070kg


----------



## simvai (Jun 16, 2012)

Nice shots! Looks straight out of a magazine...


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 16, 2012)

Black bars (again they don't work), under exposure with maybe the exception of #2, heavy vignette, very distracting backgrounds in the last two, pedestrian angles like you were just walking by the car and looked down and shot at 17mm. 

If you're going to shoot cars, you need to shoot in a better location, or use a longer lens to isolate the subject. These just aren't working for me.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 16, 2012)

What tyler said...  really think about your background and the sun.  #1 is not bad.. but the car is black and it is back lit.  You lose too much detail on the car.


----------



## S.J. (Jun 16, 2012)

'Nice shots! Looks straight out of a magazine...'

Thank you 



o hey tyler said:


> If you're going to shoot cars, you need to shoot in a better location, or use a longer lens to isolate the subject. These just aren't working for me.


 I agree with you for this: &#8216;&#8217;very distracting backgrounds in the last two, pedestrian angles&#8217;&#8217;, but I still like black bars  And about exposure, I can&#8217;t do nothing about that  they look good at my laptop and that&#8217;s unfortunately only computer I have for photography processing 

I know it's really easy to say now how I know what I need to do next time, but I know. I also know that in photography there are no space for excuses, but that day my friend bought S63, and my dslr was with me so I had to take few snaps in just 10 minutes at really harsh sunlight, on bad location with to much people and that was 1[SUP]st[/SUP]  and only time I photographed cars. Couple minutes before shooting my mom was  reported to me that my friend died in car accident so I was really really disturbed that day. But thanks for critique, I have some ideas for next automotive photoshooting and I now how to do it now after some mistakes, but I'm without dslr till autumn so that will wait. 

 I&#8217;m thinking in this direction

OSKAR BAKKE PHOTOGRAPHY

Flickr: Nue Vue Photography's Photostream

Sorry for bad English 

Greetings, Stefan


----------

